# Patent: Canon takes the selfie stick to the next level



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2022)

> Here is an interesting patent that we never thought we’d see from Canon. This one is for a “selfie stick” with all sorts of controls. You can extend, retract and change the angle of the camera on the end. You also have control over the shutter button.
> Could this be the next unique product from Canon to follow the PowerShot Zoom and PowerShot Pick?
> Canon Patent P2021040089
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## entoman (Sep 27, 2022)

Would people who take selfies even realise the difference between a wonky composition and a good one?


----------



## Dragon (Sep 27, 2022)

The mere existence of the patent highlights how self-possessed people have become. Maybe an upside would be that the intense concentration on composition will help more narcissists back over the edge of a cliff .


----------



## InchMetric (Sep 27, 2022)

That’s not a patent. It’s a published patent application. (Let me know if you ever need help from a patent attorney).

A published application will start with the year. A US patent will be 8 digits starting with 11 or thereabouts. 

International gets complicated but look for WO or PCT if in doubt.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2022)

InchMetric said:


> That’s not a patent. It’s a published patent application. (Let me know if you ever need help from a patent attorney).


Few people (other that patent attorneys, apparently) care about the distinction between a published application and an awarded patent.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 27, 2022)

Dragon said:


> The mere existence of the patent highlights how self-possessed people have become. Maybe an upside would be that the intense concentration on composition will help more narcissists back over the edge of a cliff .


A bit extreme. People deserve to come to harm because they want to take a photo that they themselves are in?


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 28, 2022)

It would seem to be an obvious "idea" to patent to cover future IP infringement. The selfie stick has been around for a reasonably long time now. 

I would be intrigued to understand how this patent application compares to the DJI Osmo Mobile 5 which has a telescoping/extension rod in it.


----------



## danfaz (Oct 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Few people (other that patent attorneys, apparently) care about the distinction between a published application and an awarded patent.


Exactly, we have to hear this every time.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2022)

InchMetric said:


> That’s not a patent. It’s a published patent application. (Let me know if you ever need help from a patent attorney).
> 
> A published application will start with the year. A US patent will be 8 digits starting with 11 or thereabouts.
> 
> International gets complicated but look for WO or PCT if in doubt.


I assume you were responding to my comment. I know the difference between an application and a patent quite well as I hold 17 patents, but for purposes of my comment, it makes no difference. My point was that someone (in this case Canon) thought there was enough interest in selfies to put the effort into the application and that perceived interest simply points out the level of narcissism that exists in society today. A whole line of printers named Selphy is only more evidence of the global narcissism. The current turn of speech "me and him did such and such" as opposed to "he and I did such and such" is yet another example of the disease, not to mention grossly poor English. Last, but not least we have iPhone, iPad, etc. At least (maybe in honor of ee cummings) Apple put the I in lower case .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2022)

Dragon said:


> I assume you were responding to my comment.


He could have been responding to the OP:


Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Here is an interesting *patent* that we never thought we’d see from Canon.


Your assumption that he was responding to your comment makes the rest of your post rather I-ronic.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> He could have been responding to the OP:
> 
> Your assumption that he was responding to your comment makes the rest of your post rather I-ronic.


Sorry, missed that. His comment was immediately following mine and none of the previous comments had suggested that the app was a patent.


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2022)

Sounds cool.


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2022)

entoman said:


> Would people who take selfies even realise the difference between a wonky composition and a good one?


Everyone has a need for selfies. Some to record an event for others vanity. And YEAH they do know.


----------



## InchMetric (Oct 3, 2022)

Dragon said:


> I assume you were responding to my comment. I know the difference between an application and a patent quite well as I hold 17 patents, but for purposes of my comment, it makes no difference. My point was that someone (in this case Canon) thought there was enough interest in selfies to put the effort into the application and that perceived interest simply points out the level of narcissism that exists in society today. A whole line of printers named Selphy is only more evidence of the global narcissism. The current turn of speech "me and him did such and such" as opposed to "he and I did such and such" is yet another example of the disease, not to mention grossly poor English. Last, but not least we have iPhone, iPad, etc. At least (maybe in honor of ee cummings) Apple put the I in lower case .


You must be fun at parties.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 3, 2022)

InchMetric said:


> You must be fun at parties.


Of course! I take pictures of everyone else.


----------

